

Ask HN: Which Support tools do you use? - nicolasd

I am looking for a support tool, to communicate with my customers. I like the way Intercom does it, but it has no reasonable pricing model if you don&#x27;t need user-tracking and have a lot of inactive users.
======
hajrice
have you checked out Helpjuice.com?

I'm the founder of it, and would be more than happy to answer some questions,
if you have any!

------
amarcus
Are you looking for live chat or support help desk platform?

For help desk, you can check out zendesk.com, desk.com, happyfox.com

------
johns
HelpScout + Olark is what we use for support. I especially love HelpScout.

